# When should I know my herd prefix?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I joined the ABGA right before Christmas. I received my new member pack and all that stuff but was wondering how soon I would have my herd prefix and if I need to send an updated information form with my herd name or how that works? I am a junior member if that makes a difference


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

When you got your pack of stuff, did you get a page with a little blue card on it? If you did, your prefix is on that.
They don't have my herd name, so my prefix is my tattoo.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The space where is should have been was blank... that's what i am confused about. I did the application online and submitted three prefix choices. I had it all with in a week of submitting the application so I'm not sure if something was missed because they went so fast?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Odd, have you emailed them about that? I would .


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't yet. I wanted to make sure I wasn't worrying for nothing before I did. I can't find anything saying how long it would take to verify herd prefix but they have my three choices so I would think one of those would be availabe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My pack got to me in about a week or so, and my card was in there from the start, so I think they may have just not put your card in there. With three choices one should have definitely been available, I only gave them one choice for me. Normally if nothing is available they will contact you, or put a letter of revision in there for you to send back with another option.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have the membership card but the space on the card for herd prefix is blank. So is my current registered information form (the one I can copy to send it changes about address and such)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's so weird, when they're open I'd call them and ask.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. 

Looks like I will be calling the office Monday morning. Thanks again


----------

